# DIRECTV App for iPad version 2.6.3



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

- Miscellaneous bug and stability updates

It's in the App Store now.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Junk. The app automatically updated today and now it closes the app every time I try and load my playlist


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill the multi-task and re-start. That worked for me.

If not, delete the app and re-download.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> Junk. The app automatically updated today and now it closes the app every time I try and load my playlist
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Not seeng that here. If you haven't already tried, I'd do a delete and re-install, in case something got corrupted. Just a thought.

Edit: Dennis beat me to it.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I restarted the iPad itself 3 times. That did the trick finally. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I had a devil of a time finding my _Cosmos _recordings, because I had transcoded episodes 'ready to download'. Not sure if the missing poster art was a coincidence, but the show title was obscured as well.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not closing the app anymore but any new recordings after 5:00 pm today on my Genie are not showing up. The other DVRs are fine as are earlier recordings on the Genie.

I hate it when they release fixes for things that aren't broken and then the fix breaks the thing that wasn't broke.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try a 30 second reset on the GG.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Try a 30 second reset on the GG.


I'm out of town right now. I'll try when I get home.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> It's not closing the app anymore but any new recordings after 5:00 pm today on my Genie are not showing up. The other DVRs are fine as are earlier recordings on the Genie.
> 
> I hate it when they release fixes for things that aren't broken and then the fix breaks the thing that wasn't broke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Finally got home. The problem was the Genie itself. For some reason it canceled 4 recordings last night.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Alanjudy (Oct 10, 2011)

There was a few features of the original GenieGo app that has kept me from switching to the DirecTv for iPad app. Can anyone let me know if these are supported in the latest 2.6.3 DirecTv for iPad App. I have emailed DirecTv about this. 

1. When watching GenieGo content offline (not streaming) 15 sec skip back and 30 second skip forward controls are available on screen. 

2. The headphone controls to fastforward and rewind are set to use the above skip forward and back controls. This means a few double presses get you past the commercials with no need to touch the screen. This works so well on the original GenieGo app and I really hope this experience makes it into the DirecTv for iPad app.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alanjudy said:


> There was a few features of the original GenieGo app that has kept me from switching to the DirecTv for iPad app. Can anyone let me know if these are supported in the latest 2.6.3 DirecTv for iPad App. I have emailed DirecTv about this.
> 
> 1. When watching GenieGo content offline (not streaming) 15 sec skip back and 30 second skip forward controls are available on screen.
> 
> 2. The headphone controls to fastforward and rewind are set to use the above skip forward and back controls. This means a few double presses get you past the commercials with no need to touch the screen. This works so well on the original GenieGo app and I really hope this experience makes it into the DirecTv for iPad app.


The REPLAY (skip back) control is there, but no skip forward. You have to use the scrubber bar, ATM.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

My sister is having the same problem with her geniego. She uninstalled the app from her ipad and re-installed it. Now she says all her receivers show on the ipad in red and says it cannot connect to them.

My first question: Every time she re-installs the app and signs in with her D* login, does that count as another connection towards the 5 total allowed? In otherwords, if she re-installs the app 6 times within 30 days, or anytime, does the geniego think she has 5 ipads all connected to her genigo?

Thanks for any help/info.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

OlderNDirt said:


> My first question: Every time she re-installs the app and signs in with her D* login, does that count as another connection towards the 5 total allowed? In otherwords, if she re-installs the app 6 times within 30 days, or anytime, does the geniego think she has 5 ipads all connected to her genigo?
> 
> Thanks for any help/info.


No, is 5 different devices. I guess the GG uses the device's name or serial number to differentiate


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a stupid question, why with every networked receivers I have on Directv app Android or IOS, Does it shows immediately a H24 receiver that's in the basement with the same location name, But not the DVR's upstairs on living room and bedroom respectively?. I would think it would start with the living room Genie or bedroom HR24, then work it's way down, Although not the Genie if it's turned off but it's on at the time. H24 is being rarely used, But it always default to that receiver from the list of receivers networked, I'll just block access to that receiver so it won't show first.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

acostapimps said:


> I have a stupid question, why with every networked receivers I have on Directv app Android or IOS, Does it shows immediately a H24 receiver that's in the basement with the same location name, But not the DVR's upstairs on living room and bedroom respectively?. I would think it would start with the living room Genie or bedroom HR24, then work it's way down, Although not the Genie if it's turned off but it's on at the time. H24 is being rarely used, But it always default to that receiver from the list of receivers networked, I'll just block access to that receiver so it won't show first.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Not sure but may be the primary receiver listed on your account.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You mean in the list if receivers you can choose? Or jut when you fire up the app? Because now watching module always shows me the last unit I had set to monitor.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Because now watching module always shows me the last unit I had set to monitor.


Same here. I just quit the iPad app and restarted it, and it still remembered the last "now watching"' receiver, even though it's currently in standby.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

In case this is helpful and saves others some time and problems:

My sister was/is having all kinds of problems (which I will not detail here just now) and I thought mine was working just fine. So I wanted to prepare and download some programs to the ipad in case I didn't have a wifi connection where I am going. Loaded the DirecTv app on the ipad while in home and it said "out of home" at the upper right and said "no connected receivers". Went into "receiver control" on the ipad and got a long message telling me what to do if receivers were listed in red. Problem was, they were not listed at all. I closed the app and opened it again with the same results. Having re-set up my sister's whole system with no success, I opted for a call to D* and got a very nice gal who I pretty much stumped with the status of my problem.

The fix? She suggested shutting down the ipad, waiting a few minutes, and starting it back up. Sounded odd, but what did I have to lose? Started it up and low and behold, there were the receivers, what I was "watching now" and the playlist. IO set my programs to download to the ipad and they soon showed up. So save yourselves some headaches and try restarting your ipad first, even if it takes a few times.

Now when I get out of town today, we'll see if OOH works if I get a decent wifi spot.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I guess the GG uses the device's name or serial number to differentiate


I don't think so. When I activated the GG capabilities on my iPad app, that installation counted as a separate device than the GG iPhone app that was installed on the same device. The GG app doesn't use the device name that has been assigned at the device level. It has it's own. I needed to use a different device name when setting up GG using the iPad app (Bill's iPad2) than I used when setting up the iPhone app (Bill's iPad). If I didn't, I received a password error and couldn't complete the setup.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't think so. When I activated the GG capabilities on my iPad app, that installation counted as a separate device than the GG iPhone app that was installed on the same device. The GG app doesn't use the device name that has been assigned at the device level. It has it's own. I needed to use a different device name when setting up GG using the iPad app (Bill's iPad2) than I used when setting up the iPhone app (Bill's iPad). If I didn't, I received a password error and couldn't complete the setup.


I guess I should go have said the GG app, not the GG device it self. You can remove the app as many times on your device as you wish and reinstall again all with just one license. Since the GG app for iPhone is a different app technically, it uses an other license for the same device

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alanjudy (Oct 10, 2011)

Steve said:


> The REPLAY (skip back) control is there, but no skip forward. You have to use the scrubber bar, ATM.


That's the problem. This makes it a pain skipping commercials and causes the screen to be touched(draining more battery and causing smudges). 5 or 6 double clicks on the microphone with an occasional triple click when you've gone too far is a much better user experience. I'm sticking with the original GenieGo App. DirecTv should really look at adding this back.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Alanjudy said:


> That's the problem. This makes it a pain skipping commercials and causes the screen to be touched(draining more battery and causing smudges). 5 or 6 double clicks on the microphone with an occasional triple click when you've gone too far is a much better user experience. I'm sticking with the original GenieGo App. DirecTv should really look at adding this back.


+1

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alanjudy said:


> That's the problem. This makes it a pain skipping commercials and causes the screen to be touched(draining more battery and causing smudges). 5 or 6 double clicks on the microphone with an occasional triple click when you've gone too far is a much better user experience. I'm sticking with the original GenieGo App. DirecTv should really look at adding this back.


isn't what the iPad screen is for, since it has no buttons? and how can using the scrubber use more battery, if the screen is already on? :nono2:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

2.6.4 is out: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211605-directv-app-for-ipad-version-264/#entry3246927


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> 2.6.4 is out: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211605-directv-app-for-ipad-version-264/#entry3246927


Yep, it includes

-Bug fixes
-Random start up crash


----------



## Alanjudy (Oct 10, 2011)

peds48 said:


> isn't what the iPad screen is for, since it has no buttons? and how can using the scrubber use more battery, if the screen is already on? :nono2:


The iPad actually drains the battery much faster with every touch of the screen. I once got 16 hours of power out of an iPad1, with very little touching of the screen. In contrast, playing a single (long) session of Temple Run caused over 10% of battery loss.

When I am on an airplane (particularly long international flights) the less I touch the screen the better.

Additionally scrubbing is a pain and inefficient. Who ever thinks this is a good user experience should get their head examined. 5 or 6 double clicks of the microphone is much quicker.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alanjudy said:


> The iPad actually drains the battery much faster with every touch of the screen. I once got 16 hours of power out of an iPad1, with very little touching of the screen. In contrast, playing a single (long) session of Temple Run caused over 10% of battery loss.
> 
> When I am on an airplane (particularly long international flights) the less I touch the screen the better.
> 
> Additionally scrubbing is a pain and inefficient. Who ever thinks this is a good user experience should get their head examined. 5 or 6 double clicks of the microphone is much quicker.


don't think is has anything to do with touching the screen, but the game may use more resources

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Version 2.6.5's out: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-app-for-ipad/id421547368?mt=8


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Version 2.6.5's out: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-app-for-ipad/id421547368?mt=8


Thanks Steve, I updated the app, and it works perfectly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

